# my snail "farted"



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My nerite snail Bucky was above the water line for a little while and when he went back under I saw him pull his head in sharply 3 times and then a bubble came out his other end. :lol:

I'm really happy with my 3 nerites Bucky, Speedy and Ninja. They cleaned the tank beautifully and they are cute and fun to watch. Except Ninja who I almost never see. They may poop more than a fish will, but I vacuum regularly.

Got them at Petco. I recommend them highly!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bucky:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

^Thread title of the week. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Best LOLs xD


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

roflmbo


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Haha oh the name of this thread just makes me laugh!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg! I am tears after reading that! That is too funny.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait to get mine tomorrow from Petco! My tank is covered, and i vacuum each week, so it should all be good  Cant wait! Any ideas for names??

I have a ten gal. with high ph and very hard water. So, i was thinking about two? Whatcha think?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Cant wait to get mine tomorrow from Petco! My tank is covered, and i vacuum each week, so it should all be good  Cant wait! Any ideas for names??
> 
> I have a ten gal. with high ph and very hard water. So, i was thinking about two? Whatcha think?


I have 2 in a 5 gallon now, I will move one when my new tanks starts to get slimy :lol:
My water has high PH. I have read that they don't like high nitrAtes , 
my tank reads between 10 and 20


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I have 2 in a 5 gallon now, I will move one when my new tanks starts to get slimy :lol:
> My water has high PH. I have read that they don't like high nitrAtes ,
> my tank reads between 10 and 20


OK thanks:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait! Getting my nerite tomorrow!

Check out my thread!


----------

